# Breeze Fabricators Newest Projects!!



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Solar Panel Ground Mounts








Awning for Ali's Bistro in Fort Walton








Kick A$$ TTop








Super Easy Board Ladder


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice work, Just a suggestion about the boarding ladder. Should have made it with a single pole in the center for the steps with steps coming out from the center pole. It makes it a breeze for a diver with fins to get out of the water without having to fight the outside edge of the steep with fins on.:thumbup:


----------



## surffisher (Apr 19, 2010)

Man great looking ttop... These guys do killer work!!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

sealark said:


> Nice work, Just a suggestion about the boarding ladder. Should have made it with a single pole in the center for the steps with steps coming out from the center pole. It makes it a breeze for a diver with fins to get out of the water without having to fight the outside edge of the steep with fins on.:thumbup:


maybe the customer doesnt dive


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

fisheye48 said:


> maybe the customer doesnt dive


Good point, it was just a suggestion. But swimmers do use fins and it would make it easier.:thumbup:


----------



## FOODDUDE (Oct 3, 2007)

*ladder*

Tim , That ladder is sweet , what would something like that cost ?


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Great work as usual.
Did you make those solar panel ground mounts for a Pensacola Solar Company?


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Solar*

Yes. But we will design and fab for anyone.


----------

